# Monster Mud ??



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Im sure this has been asked before, but I cant find where, so I'm sorry to be a real newbie about this. 

I found a recipe for Monster Mud, I realize a lot of people use it, but Im not really sure I understand why.
Is it just for effect/texture, or does it offer some form of protection towards your props?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Monster mud is great for texture, but I use it because it makes cloth as hard as a rock. It is basically a stucco mixture. I've noticed that a lot of others also use UGL's Drylok to waterproof their props. 

Best recipe for Monster mud = 1 Gallon Latex paint (in color of your choice, I prefer Battleship Gray) + 4 or 5 gallons of Drywall Joint Compound. Stir WELL.


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Bio


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Monster mud is great for texture, but I use it because it makes cloth as hard as a rock. It is basically a stucco mixture. I've noticed that a lot of others also use UGL's Drylok to waterproof their props.
> 
> Best recipe for Monster mud = 1 Gallon Latex paint (in color of your choice, I prefer Battleship Gray) + 4 or 5 gallons of Drywall Joint Compound. Stir WELL.


If put into a 5 gallon bucket with a lid of course how long can I expect to keep MM before it has to be used?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

another alternative to drywall compound is using plaster of paris.
it does dry fast and is pretty much water proof.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

In my experience, MM alone is not totally weatherproof. I have used various spray or brush-on clear coats for final protection.

If properly seeled, I see no reason why some paint being in your drywall mud bucket will have any bad effects. Alas, I am no chemist.

I think MM's big draw is for large scale efforts. Plaster of paris and paper mache' are perhaps better material on the smaller scale. But MM is so cheap when making giant life-size plus props. And it is abit easier/forgiving to work, again helpful when on large scale.

Texture is fun and can be helpful for realism. The main point being painting. I am no artist, not even close. But with some ridges and bumps on whatever MM skin, it is easy to drybrush on highlights and various details, I could never freehand in right. One texture that is very effective (assuming your base structure is made of chicken wire) is to rub down hard on your MM thru the cloth. The chicken wire pattern will emerge, slightly while wet - but will be more obvious when dry and look like total dragon skin when painted. That or 'pinch' up bits and parts when about 1/3 dry. This wrinkle effect too will add to the realism.

I guess the last point on usage, is for 'motion' effects. Need your cape or robe or wings to have the appearance of 'flowing in the wind'...use MM to shape the effect and it will harden to that very look and feel.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have some MM that I made a few months ago (like 3 or 4, I think) that is still useable. 

Question for anyone who can answer it. I have approximately 7 pounds of Plaster of Paris, and around 5 or 6 gallons of gray paint in varying shades. I would like to know if I can mix the PoP into paint and use it to plaster a set of columns, or should I plaster the columns and then paint them?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Chrysaor said:


> Im sure this has been asked before, but I cant find where, so I'm sorry to be a real newbie about this.
> 
> I found a recipe for Monster Mud, I realize a lot of people use it, but Im not really sure I understand why.
> Is it just for effect/texture, or does it offer some form of protection towards your props?


'cause it makes stuff look like this...
http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/
These are the inventors of Monster Mud or maybe they just coined the term.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

joker said:


> If put into a 5 gallon bucket with a lid of course how long can I expect to keep MM before it has to be used?


I made a 5 gallon batch 2 years ago for the MM contest. We then used it last year around this time for a make and take and it was fine, just needed to be re-stirred. I pulled out what was left last weekend, about 3 inches worth at the bottom, and I had some black fuzzy mold spots. I just scooped them out and used what was left. I stored it in my garage. So from my experience 1-2 yrs.


----------

